# NEW Haunted Mansion Statue!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

This is one of the statues that stand outside the Mansion! She is going to be HUGE! Stands over 2 ft high! here are a few pics and I hope you like what I have so far!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! That is incredibly detailed. Once again, your talent just blows me away!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks P5


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow! That is going to look amazing.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool. Your work has improved immensely.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Rustie and Mr. C! Mr C fan of your art as well!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Almost done! Sculpting her hair in now and then her bib!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great detail!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Pretty amazing! Really a fantastic job, and great detail in your work!*_


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Completed!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wowzers


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing....I bow to you!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! Unbelievably awesome as usual.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks fantastic GP!
The details and proportions are spot on as usual. I love your perception on all of your characters. 

I have one teeny tiny little comment. The facial expression is very similar to the look I get when I make a pass at my wife....and then I quietly roll over and cry myself to sleep. Don't pity me....I'm a lunatic.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work, GP!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Agreed, your work has improved to the point of being very VERY professional!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the awesome compliments! Means a lot! She is molded as of last week. I have not casted her yet because I have been very busy with getting orders out. I will be casting her prototype tomorrow night! It's going to be a 2 person job because she is Huge! This statue stands 2 and a half feet tall! Yea ! I have my work cut out for me with this one!


----------



## EerieLakes (May 12, 2014)

Wow this is awesome


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Amazing! Some days I feel like a second grader in art class with Donatello.

Today is one of those days....

Keep up the fantastic work!
You ARE casting her in bronze right?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous in a halloween way!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great work! Love the mansion myself, will be there next Friday for one last visit before the blackout dates arrive.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

cousin maude


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think I posted these, Here she is in Resin.


----------

